# Risk Your Life Underground- RYLu



## halytobe

Hello,
For those who loves to PVP in 3D game, here is the best game i've ever played - RYLu

Nice 3D environment with lot of players to kill. Amazing skills effect and sound.
Lot of mobs that give gold and items (weapon and clothes)

Got 2 races - Human and Akkan. Human consists of Enchanter, Cleric, Sorcerer, Assasin, Archer, Warrior and Defender.

Akkan classes are Attacker, Templar, Rune Off, Live OFf and Gunner.

3 maps include base on your level from 1 - 95. Easy leveling until 90.

You can start batteling in map2 and if you dont want to die while leveling, please join Peace Party.

The downside is lagging and server reboot everyday.

I dont play any other MMORPG but I think this is enough at the moment.


----------



## Emporer_D

I tried RYL2 about a year and a half ago I thought it kina sucked, is this one much different?


----------



## halytobe

ya, i agree with you, ryl2 is totally sucked.
try ryl1 - The Incomplete Union.

Much better and now server is full of new players. I'm sure you ll be satisfied.


----------



## Yilhan

halytobe, where can i download RYLu client? the 'u' there stands for underground or utophia? Is this ftp mmorpg? I've search in internet for more imformation and somehow led me here. I've tried RYL before, im not sure what version it was, but it wasnt nice one. 



halytobe said:


> try ryl1 - The Incomplete Union.


I thought RYL part1 is the 1st edition of RYL, and part2 is the incomplete reunion. I heard RYL uthopia is way better than its older versions, i'm not sure _utophia_ is server's name or game's version, the only site i've found that mentioned the word utophia is *this one*, but the site was down since yesterday so i cant download the patch 6.00.

I just finished download RYL part1 600mb from *this site*, i hope this is the correct version to play in Utophia server.


----------

